# HairStyles You HATE



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate the fan... 
I hate it 
I hate it 
I hate it

( the fan is when someone has NO hair and they put it up in a ponytail and and fan the little hairs up like a bald peacock)


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 16, 2008)

kinky twists
fat sloppy dreads


----------



## JLove74 (Jun 16, 2008)

stiff hard hairstyles
short haircuts with perfect uncombed curls


----------



## Riverwalk (Jun 16, 2008)

A pony tail with three strands of hair in it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 16, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...


 
OMG- dead.  You are sooooo wrong for that.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2008)

I've seen The Fan too many times to remember  I've also done it pre LHCF days, thinking it made my hair look longer/thicker 

I hate crochets 

And those gelled, glued-up updos with sparkles, Swarovski crystals and purple and orange and pink streaks

I hate when females have kinky, dry, gelled up hair and a hawaiian silky 2b ponytail

I hate to see girls in braids that have been in for 12 years, with 4 inches of matted newgrowth that they attempted to tame with brown gel. Then the gel started flaking and you see all the flakes and dirt and dandruff


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

Grown women with lil girl updo's...y'all know what I'm talking bout.

Greasy, stringy "wraps" 

Short cut in the front, long in the back (black girl mullet)


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 16, 2008)

lmao at the fan


i love the way micros look but i hate them because they are so tiny and i feel for people that take 5 days+ to take them out
i hate sloppy looking dreads
pink blue yellow orange and green extensions 
i hate mullets 


ill add more later..........


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

Hairstyles with neon colors on people who CLASH with it...

IE: You're really dark with lime green weave or really light with superblue weave.

And any weaves that don't match the hair color.


----------



## conskeeted (Jun 16, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...





SO GLAD that I went back and re-read... because I was about to post that same "style" under another name.  Yes - this style is my pet peeve!!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 16, 2008)

Any style where there is more than one style on your head at once.

Fingerwaves leading into a french roll leading into a flip.
Fingerwaves leading into a french roll
cornrows leading into afro braid out ( I wear this one tho.)
The black woman's mullet
The mushroom.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2008)

Little girls with 3 packs of weave sewn or glued in.erplexed
Little girls with extremely long or heavy braids. I wonder how they can hold their heads up.erplexed
Little girls sporting the same "hood rat" styles that their mothers are wearing.erplexed


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 16, 2008)

Any style that involves colors found on Circus Clowns, or that match most of the colors on the artists Color wheel.  .   
There's a "trick" walking around near here with "Royal Blue" twists; she has all the guys talking.  .   
Now I like twists, but "Royal Blue"?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate to see little girls with a little bit 'o hair have 96736252727 barrettes in their hair and BIG ones at that!

I hate to see little girls with fake hair.

I hate to see little girls whose hair has been so severely neglected, it's peazy and all broken off.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Any style that involves colors found on Circus Clowns, or that match most of the colors on the artists Color wheel. .
> *There's a "trick" walking around near here with "Royal Blue" twists; she has all the guys talking*. .
> Now I like twists, but "Royal Blue"?


 
Erm...what are they saying?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> *Any style where there is more than one style on your head at once.*
> 
> Fingerwaves leading into a french roll leading into a flip.
> Fingerwaves leading into a french roll
> ...


 
Gotta hate that.


----------



## Desarae (Jun 16, 2008)

Fingerwaves with the "lift"

Stiff glued in weaves with $7.99 hair with clearly visible tracks

The weave style where it looks like some sort of flat twists going up into a pineapple looking contraption

3 or more hairstyles on one head

Super hard crunchy looking updo's with spikes and ish 

"freeze" curls

Weave ponytails made with 5 inches of tracks when thier hair is brown but the weave is silky black and the tracks showing

Super Crunchy Crimps (Or bacon strips, as I call it)

Cold wave curls


I'll post more when I think of it, or when someone walks by my window.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Short cut in the front, long in the back (black girl mullet)



i was JUST gonna say this... it's so played out


----------



## Ediese (Jun 16, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...


 

lol I did the fan in highschool, and excuse you I had a big of hair sticking up. The trick was to spray a lot of hairspray to get it to hold like that.  lmao


----------



## Riverwalk (Jun 16, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


> I'll post more when I think of it, * or when someone walks by my window. *


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, anyone with braids with hair that came from Walmart.


----------



## me-T (Jun 16, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


> Super Crunchy Crimps (Or *bacon strips*, as I call it)


 
   i so hate that! if you want crimps, do a braid-out!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 16, 2008)

Honestly,  they laughed, they took pictures (with their phones to share) and during the comedy show they actually tried to get the Light technician to bring attention to her by putting a spotlight on her.   I would have tried to stop them but I was "simply moved to tears" by their reactions.   (Tears from laughing....that is.) 




daephae said:


> Erm...what are they saying?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've seen The Fan too many times to remember  I've also done it pre LHCF days, thinking it made my hair look longer/thicker
> 
> I hate crochets
> 
> ...




WORD @ All the above. 

I was once next to some chick in a computer lab at Pace U and I smelled her scalp from under her weave... 


I HATE HAIRSTYLES YOU CANT WASH...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

Ediese said:


> lol I did the fan in highschool, and excuse you I had a big of hair sticking up. The trick was to spray a lot of hairspray to get it to hold like that.  lmao




Yea... but even if I hated it, you still HAD HAIR!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Oh yeah, anyone with braids with hair that came from Walmart.



Walmart sells hair ?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

me-T said:


> i so hate that! if you want crimps, do a braid-out!



I used to do that... your hair would be HARD after the fact and breaking bad.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


> I'll post more when I think of it, or when someone walks by my window.



DEAD WRONG!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 16, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...


And then they have nerve to wear it "on the side"

Finger waves in this day and age. 

Men (THEY AREN'T EXEMPT, Y'ALL) with three giant "waves" on their head 

Men with a bazillion tiny "waves" on their head.

Pitiful "pony tail" made up of 3 strands of hair with the entire back part broken off and sticking out. (I feel really bad for them, though.)

Same pitiful pony tail with a 2b weave attachment...or even worse...the synthetic hair!! 

Multicolored weaves.

OBVIOUS weaves/wigs
~*Janelle~*


----------



## cocoaluv (Jun 16, 2008)

I remember being in elementary school and this girl who was in the middle school had that fan hairstyle. This chick had the nerve to get upset when me and my friends were staring at her head like erplexed .  First off there was like 0.0002 inches of hair on that damn "ponytail" and the fact that it was sticking up in a fan....we were just confused. I mean you know when your young you want to dress and look like the older girls but after I saw that I said forget it and got some braids


----------



## cocoaluv (Jun 16, 2008)

My aunt ( who I love dearly) would perm her hair supper straight, dye it blonde and then GLUE a curly weave (almost natural looking) directly onto her scalp. That turned me off of weaves as a whole for many MANY years. Till this day I am still scared to get one.


----------



## me-T (Jun 16, 2008)

i hate multicolor hlights. the blonde/red/brown mix ones. if you MUST use more than one color, at least stay in one shade family


----------



## Eisani (Jun 16, 2008)

The single,double and triple french roll. Seriously,so En Vogue "Hold On". Hate the fan as well. Any hair do with "rime stones" (what the girls around the way call em ) I hate c-thru edges w/ANY updo. Goddess braids w/the lil gold decals pinned in/on. FINGER WAVES  What I like to call "toe curls" which are really really tight, short stiff curls in the back of someone's hair. "Crinkly" crochet aka latch-hook. Lil girls w/short hair and ENORMOUS, multi-colored knockers. I call them ghetto Cabbage Patch Kids. I'm not a big fan of multi-colored knockers and barrettes anyway. Fake a$$ baby-hair. Any hairstyle that requires the recipient to smell like Pump It Up. Barf. Stoppit.

ETA: The infamous Detroit style Sculpture ponytail or updo. Yall saw Deelish's mom on FOL 2. That's Detroit/Saginaw/Flint all day!!


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate to see people come to work with soggy wet hair!

I do not like the mullet look.

I hate to see any woman out in public without combing/styling their hair.
THATS NOT A STYLE, SHOW SOME CLASS.

I CAN'T STAND BLACK WOMEN WITH BLONDE HAIR. (mary j blige, beyonce please stop)


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 16, 2008)

unseparated rollersets.  Ain't nothing cute about that.  

I know there are some offenders on here.


----------



## Riverwalk (Jun 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *Any hair do with "rime stones" (what the girls around the way call em ) *



 I remember when I was in KFC once and the lady working at the register had this hairstyle, and she was trying to explain it to a white lady.  Boy, was that white lady confused when she left the Colonel's!


----------



## cocoaluv (Jun 16, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> unseparated rollersets. Ain't nothing cute about that.
> 
> I know there are some offenders on here.


...I only wear it like if I know I'm going back to my house so then can pin it up and go to bed.


----------



## atlien11 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking for a picture of D. Woods from Danity Kane...

<FOUND IT>
No knock to her but *I HATE THIS STYLE *(and her outfit)!!!! Please tell all of your friends...


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 16, 2008)

Grown men still wearing jeri curls.


----------



## envybeauty (Jun 16, 2008)

men with braids. 

men with cornrows.

men with weaves (like I saw this morning........a bad weave at that!)

men with ridiculous zig zag patterns in their heads.

men with wild afros.

men with dreadlocks.

men with jet black hair when they are like 50 years old.

men with texturizers walking around with 4b on their knuckles.

men with any kind of wave cap.......... and no waves in their hair!

men with ponytails.  

men with mullets.

men with combed over hair to cover their bald spot.

men with bald heads yet a 5 o'clock shadow on top outlining their receding hair line.

men with anything thing other than a caesar.


----------



## envybeauty (Jun 16, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> unseparated rollersets. Ain't nothing cute about that.
> 
> *I know there are some offenders on here*.


 

 chile .............


----------



## Eisani (Jun 16, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> I remember when I was in KFC once and the lady working at the register had this hairstyle, and she was trying to explain it to a white lady.  Boy, was that white lady confused when she left the Colonel's!



I'm sure! Another one I thought of is men w/boomerang hair lines and braids or dreads.  When the front is racing to meet the back, let em go. My BFF's aunt still has a jheri curl but when you ask her she gets mad and says in a voice that sounds eerily like Madea's, "IT AIN'T A CURL, IT'S SETTIN' LOTION!!!" We wait til she's out of earshot and whisper, "but why does it smell like jheri, Auntie?" Oh, and she got a gold toof.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 16, 2008)

I got one and it's an "over protective" style


The 1 inch bun surrounded by 2 inches of scrunchies, often multicolored scrunchies.   Always looked to me like they were wearing a lace-lined saucer on the back of their head!!!!!!


----------



## priceless2608 (Jun 16, 2008)

roflmao at the bolded

I hate the beehiveerplexed




tiffers said:


> I've seen The Fan too many times to remember  I've also done it pre LHCF days, thinking it made my hair look longer/thicker
> 
> I hate crochets
> 
> ...


----------



## me-T (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont know what the name of it is, but its a gel-slicked weave ponytail updo thing where they make pin-curls out of the ponytail hair. that was an annoyin fad in my senior year of h.s. and i still see it nowdays... with a swoop bang

matter fact, i dont like styles where you can see any part of a bobby pin. it looks tacky to me.


----------



## victorious (Jun 16, 2008)

Broken hairline gelled into "baby hair"

Last week I saw an employee wearing orange and black corkscrew extensions stocking handbags in a dept. store. Her boss should have sent her home for looking like a Halloween pumpkin.


----------



## shmmr (Jun 16, 2008)

People who wrap their hair and only take it down halfway.


----------



## Serenity K (Jun 16, 2008)

> I hate to see people come to work with soggy wet hair!
> 
> I do not like the mullet look.
> 
> ...





Yes!! I HATE this, especially on dreds!! Ewww, they look horrible like that (think Rajeen from Living Single).

I hate men w/a curl that always looks wet, even though its short. (like babyface).

I hate when little girls, or grown men (grown men especially) have hella beads on their braids.

I hate straight hair ponytails on men. (locked hair ponys are cool)

I hate perms on men.

I hate those flips that go either waay under, or way out.


That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 16, 2008)

me-T said:


> i dont know what the name of it is, but its a gel-slicked weave ponytail updo thing where they make pin-curls out of the ponytail hair. that was an annoyin fad in my senior year of h.s. and i still see it nowdays... with a swoop bang
> 
> matter fact, i dont like styles where you can see any part of a bobby pin. it looks tacky to me.


 
 I remember wearing that style in h.s.  I thought it was the sh*t back in the day.


----------



## me-T (Jun 16, 2008)

shmmr said:


> People who wrap their hair and only take it down halfway.


 

heck yeah, and you still see that circular motion goin on at the top! hate that mess!!


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Jun 16, 2008)

shmmr said:


> People who wrap their hair and only take it down halfway.


 
I cant stand that too...forgot to mention it! Or how about when women don't even bother to unwrap their hair at all.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 16, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> men with braids.
> 
> men with cornrows.
> 
> ...


 
You and me are >< !I hate all of that! 

I don't mind cornrows on teens but when you turn 21, time to let them go!

I hate seeing men in public with du-rags or wave caps! You should have done that last night! We want to see your waves not the dang cap!

I hate all those crazy designs, they look stupid! Your head is not a drawing board, I saw this man with "fire and the word "hot" I was like, WTH! You could tell him he wasn't the ish..... I wanted to send him to my grandma,she would have set him straight real quick!

Oh and men with Shirley Temples! Stop it, I would a man would try to "pimp" me looking like that! I also hate men with relaxers! Why? you look stupid!


----------



## Kirei (Jun 16, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I remember wearing that style in h.s. I thought it was the sh*t back in the day.


 
I did too but, when they told me how heavey it was and how you had to sleep, I was like "Uh Uh!" Some looked cute though and well done, but others were just out of control! I still see this hairstyle, some look like 2 feet tall on top their heads! SMH, they can't shake theirs though, LOL!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 16, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


> Fingerwaves with the "lift"
> 
> Stiff glued in weaves with $7.99 hair with clearly visible tracks
> 
> ...


 
I did all of the bolded in high school. Good times.


----------



## d-rock (Jun 16, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> men with braids.
> 
> men with cornrows.
> 
> ...



 I actually shed a tear when I read that. That was funny.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Any hairstyle that requires the recipient to smell like Pump It Up. Barf. Stoppit.



 LMAO!!!



nvybeauty said:


> men with braids.
> 
> *men with cornrows.*
> 
> ...



sorry but i must respectfully disagree with the bolded...  well maybe not "wild" afros.  a lot of the rest were hilarious though!

now on the underlineed... if we're gonna go there, then yeah i can't stand older women who color the hell outta their hair like that's really gonna make them look "younger."  if i can see wrinkles and liver spots and you need a doggone power scooter, chances are you have grey hair.  who are you really trying to fool? 



shmmr said:


> People who wrap their hair and only take it down halfway.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 16, 2008)

-waves/tsunamis
-popcorn waves (when you gell you hair down and then pull up sections through the net)
-huge french rolls
-techinicolor hair (I can understand a streak or 2...but dang!)
-"helicopter" quick weaves...the ones with the waves on one side, candy curls on the other, spikes in the front, and pincurls somewhere up in there
-super high updos


I'm Tampa...with all of these chickenheads walking around, I'm sure I'll be adding to this list soon *slaps hand*  bad qtslim...bad, bad!!

ETA:  
-ponytails w/ super short hair, ponytail so tight if they change their expression it'll fall out 

-girls w/ shorter hair that keep their hair unkept.  I'm looking at a offender as we speak, alking around lookin like a peacock SHAME!!!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 16, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> kinky twists
> fat sloppy dreads


 
ditto ! 

cornrows are ok, but I'm not their biggest fan 


Jerri curls on guys with rattails

mohawks lol

EDIT: Oh, and mullets!! *pukes in mouth*


----------



## lovedone_24 (Jun 16, 2008)

FISHTAILS. Grown women rock this like it is _nothing_ and I used to say, "to each her own" but it has gotten out of hand.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate this hairstyle ( I liked it when it was only Mary who had it!)
And when I see the wig versions that are extra shiny with the bright colors.... 

The X Mas Tree I call it


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Jun 16, 2008)

I still see women puttin gold spray on there fingerwaves, bangs or the back of their plastic looking frenchroll. stop please...I'm asking nicely.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> Grown women with lil girl updo's...y'all know what I'm talking bout.
> 
> Greasy, stringy "wraps"
> 
> ...


----------



## ajacks (Jun 16, 2008)

daephae said:


> *Short cut in the front, long in the back* (black girl mullet)


 
I used to rock this in middle school and thought I was too cute.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 16, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> A pony tail with three strands of hair in it.


 

rofl

this is really funny!

and I don't like it when white guys have buzzed heads and then they have bangs...  IMHO lol


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 16, 2008)

Also, I HATE the glue in short cuts!!!!  I'm sorry be brave to cut it off, or at least wear a wig!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 16, 2008)

Exotic Colored Hair: 

BLUE 

PURPLE 

PINK :burning:

ORANGE 

GREEN 

All things that are NOT natural....no matter the style...its ugly!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2008)

Men with* Bone Straight Relaxers*.  Hair straighter and silkier than mine.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh and super shiny wigs and shiny synthetic weaves that cover your entire face like Cousin IT!


----------



## Riverwalk (Jun 16, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> men with braids.
> 
> men with cornrows.
> 
> ...





Serenity K said:


> I hate men w/a curl that always looks wet, even though its short. (like babyface).





qtslim83 said:


> -waves/tsunamis



  Y'all are KILLING ME tonight.   

I would also like to add, I hate micros/braids with blue hair/extensions.  (I saw this style recently, unfortunately) It.does.not.work.

ETA: TSUNAMI'S!!! I am still not over that.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 16, 2008)

Liyah said:


> You and me are >< !I hate all of that!
> 
> I don't mind cornrows on teens but when you turn 21, time to let them go!
> 
> ...


 

wow, you seem to feel very strongly this was good though... very funny


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 16, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Oh and *super shiny wigs* and shiny synthetic weaves that cover your entire face like Cousin IT!


I'm guilty of that right now. 
I tried to put powder on a wig once to "dull the shine" and.... noooo


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 16, 2008)

me-T said:


> i dont know what the name of it is, but its a gel-slicked weave ponytail updo thing where they make pin-curls out of the ponytail hair. that was an annoyin fad in my senior year of h.s. and i still see it nowdays... with a swoop bang
> 
> matter fact, i dont like styles where you can see any part of a bobby pin. it looks tacky to me.


Hey, I wore this one prom.  And look D*** good!


----------



## Napp (Jun 16, 2008)

blunt bangs that are puffy
blunt bang weaves where the weave looks stuck on the fore head
curl weaves where the ends stick out and dont curl(so obviously fake)
huge @ss weaves


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 16, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Hey, *I wore this one prom*. And look D*** good!


 

BWAHAHAHA!!!  Me too!My mom made me!


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate that style 

waterfalls- the hard strips of weave coming down from a high ponytail.

full head weaves and you can see the track on top of the head. bangs plastered to the forehead

haircolors that dont go well with a person's skin color.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 16, 2008)

Any style that involves fingers waves 
Any style that has tracks showing


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha I used to have the weave ponytail WITH the bacon strips on the side and a swoop.  I thought I was t he ish!! And I couldn't figure out why my hair kept comign out.  I thought that was natural...prolly all that durn spritz


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

shmmr said:


> People who wrap their hair and only take it down halfway.


 
Ahhh, that would be the infamous volcano. 



Serenity K said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Yes!! I HATE this, especially on dreds!! Ewww, they look horrible like that (think Rajeen from Living Single).
> ...


 
Oh my sweet begezus...



redliz81 said:


> Also, I HATE the glue in short cuts!!!! I'm sorry be brave to cut it off, or at least wear a wig!


 




loulou82 said:


> Any style that involves fingers waves
> Any style that has tracks showing


 
This 40ish yo woman gets on the train this morning...all her hair is fingerwaved to the other side (think ear to ear) and lifted...the hair on the end was flipped up and she had the NERVE to be holding the flip in place with a hair clip. I was like ..she came and sat....right....next...to....ME...


----------



## BklynHeart (Jun 16, 2008)

Men with half of their hair missing on top but got the nerve to have a long-*** ponytail in the back.

Wigs that look like helmets sittin' on their head.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 16, 2008)

> The weave style where it looks like some sort of flat twists going up into a pineapple looking contraption





I don't know why I would have never thought to describe it this way but this is EXACTLY what it looks like!!!  it even has the green leaves of hair sticking up at the top!!!

Is this the official name for this style? Because the more I think about it the more someone obviously had to have a pineapple in mind when they thought up this hairdo


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 16, 2008)

Super fake-looking lace fronts. 

*cough cough* Tyra *cough*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 16, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I don't know why I would have never thought to describe it this way but this is EXACTLY what it looks like!!!  it even has the green leaves of hair sticking up at the top!!!
> 
> Is this the official name for this style? Because the more I think about it the more someone obviously had to have a pineapple in mind when they thought up this hairdo



 Once upon a time, I have worn the pineapple hairstyle. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 16, 2008)

does anyone have a pic of the "fan" style?  I have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> does anyone have a pic of the "fan" style?  I have no idea what you guys are talking about



Lemme break out my 6th grade photos. 

ETA: I was kidding. My mama didn't let me use Pump it Up in my hair like that.  Sort of like this, but more ghetto-fied. Imagine two inches of hair gelled up into a high ponytail with half-an-inch of "fan."


----------



## Kirei (Jun 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> does anyone have a pic of the "fan" style? I have no idea what you guys are talking about


 
Consider yourself blessed! You missed it b/c if you have seen it you would know exactly what we are talking about!

I had a friend who used to gel that sucker up with the brown gel, that used to dry all crusty and looked like dandruff. She only had to fix her hair 1 time and it lasted for the rest of the week.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 16, 2008)

Liyah said:


> Consider yourself blessed! You missed it b/c if you have seen it you would know exactly what we are talking about!
> 
> I had a friend who used to gel that sucker up with the brown gel, that used to dry all crusty and looked like dandruff. She only had to fix her hair 1 time and it lasted for the rest of the week.


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate that helmet head look that some ladies get from doing their quick weaves too quickly!!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 16, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...



My 11 year old daughter does that.  It drives me crazy.  I wash, deep condition, moisturize, put her hair in a protective style.  I wake up in the morning and she's in the mirror with let's jam, black gel, a swoop and a fan.  

Aaaargh!  My mother would have killed me.


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Jun 16, 2008)

yall so crazy lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 16, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Lemme break out my 6th grade photos.
> 
> ETA: I was kidding. My mama didn't let me use Pump it Up in my hair like that.  Sort of like this, but more ghetto-fied. Imagine two inches of hair gelled up into a high ponytail with half-an-inch of "fan."


ooooooohhhhh!!!!!!!  People usually do this with clips to right??  If so I know exactly what you guys are talking about now!  Wow, people was gellling the hurrs up and stuff?


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with the other ladies about the stiff hairstyles. You can't even do anything with it after you get it done. Ew, Ugh.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 16, 2008)

a "french wisp"( not enought hair to make a roll)
anything quick weave
anything sculpted
braids with edges eaten off


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 16, 2008)

oh! i forgot.. balding men who try to wear cornrows with the few stings at the top pulled. i have seen this.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 16, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate this hairstyle ( I liked it when it was only Mary who had it!)
> And when I see the wig versions that are extra shiny with the bright colors....
> 
> The X Mas Tree I call it


 
Now that you mention it, it really does look like a Christmas tree.

I hate the Halle Berry style short cut with the hair spiked and standing STRAIGHT UP. No curl or bend to it at all...it just sticks straight up in the air like antennae.

Like this:


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 16, 2008)

janaq2003 said:


> *a "french wisp"( not enought hair to make a roll)*
> anything quick weave
> anything sculpted
> braids with edges eaten off


 
I am  and  at the same time b/c that used to be me!  I used to want the double french roll like my sis so bad, but I didn't have enough hair.  I promise she stuffed that "wisp" w/ one whole pack of kankelon hair once!  It's all good though, I bet I have enough hair for the "triple"


----------



## klowdnyne (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, cornrows on the guys are bad enough (I'm over it) but the guys who have the cornrows in combination with a receeding hairline...

For the record... I was queen of the freeze curls when I was relaxed and you couldn't tell me ish!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 16, 2008)

klowdnyne said:


> Okay, cornrows on the guys are bad enough (I'm over it) *but the guys who have the cornrows in combination with a receeding hairline*...
> 
> For the record... I was queen of the freeze curls when I was relaxed and you couldn't tell me ish!!!


 
I once saw a man that had a softball-sized bald spot in the middle of his head.....with corn rows going right over it


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 16, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> ooooooohhhhh!!!!!!!  People usually do this with clips to right??  If so I know exactly what you guys are talking about now!  Wow, people was gellling the hurrs up and stuff?



Girl, if only they were that lucky! Their hair is not long enough to twist up to get it in the air, it's in a regular ponytail but the length is the same!


----------



## anon123 (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread!  I'm not bothered enough by most people's hair styles to feel any strong emotion.  But I remember seeing this woman with a short hair cut that was lacquered to her head.  Fine, you see that all the time. But then right in the crown she had some super stiff . . . petals.  Really, it was like a tiny flower was blooming on her head, like bent up helicopter blades.  I was like erplexed and looking around like "is anybody else seeing this?"

I also don't like the kids with 100,002 beads.  I saw this poor child with beads on her braids.  Now, I like beads in the hair.  But this girl's beads started, with no exaggeration, like 1/2" from her scalp and there were like 10 or 15 beads on each braid.  It was crazy!  Poor girl probably couldn't even jump rope without giving herself a concussion. 

But men with hair?  I LOVE men with hair, anything kinky, esp a chunky afro, I have to go home and change clothes after seeing that on the street. tmi?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 16, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> Girl, if only they were that lucky! Their hair is not long enough to twist up to get it in the air, it's in a regular ponytail but the length is the same!


I am not going to laugh at this post!!!


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't like men with hair, but I used to be crazy about any dude with cornrows when I was in high school. Now if I see that junk, I'm like dude, we're not 15 no more.

And what is up with YOUNG dudes with receding hairlines? I'm only 21... I should not be silently gagging at all these Carl Winslow heads at university. Even worse if he's a little chubby  Srsly, just shave your head shiny bald. A "lining" on those two separated-by-a-forehead pieces of hair that actually reach the front of your head ain't fooling nobody.


----------



## shocol (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> This 40ish yo woman gets on the train this morning...all her hair is fingerwaved to the other side (think ear to ear) and lifted...the hair on the end was flipped up and she had the NERVE to be holding the flip in place with a hair clip. I was like ..she came and sat....right....next...to....ME...



I was going to ask if you lived in Baltimore.  Then I scrolled up and saw you lived in Maryland.  Sounds about right.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 17, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> ooooooohhhhh!!!!!!!  People usually do this with clips to right??  If so I know exactly what you guys are talking about now!  Wow, people was gellling the hurrs up and stuff?



Naw, for me, this was before clips were popular. Those came into style in high school. They were rocking the fan back in 1994. Just gel and a rubberband with a teensy-weensy pump-it-up'd "fan" in the back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 17, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> My 11 year old daughter does that.  It drives me crazy.  I wash, deep condition, moisturize, put her hair in a protective style.  I wake up in the morning and she's in the mirror with let's jam, black gel, a swoop and a fan.
> 
> Aaaargh!  My mother would have killed me.



Teenagers still rocking this badboy?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 17, 2008)

Rattail combs stuck in the head. Not a style, but girls at my school do this like it is.

Co-sign on the fan. Especially side ponytails cuz it looks longer like that<~
I can attest to this.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 17, 2008)

Stella B. said:


> I hate that helmet head look that some ladies get from doing their quick weaves too quickly!!!


LMAH! That is exactly right!!!


----------



## Str8~Curly (Jun 17, 2008)

prom do's with casual dress (I'll admit, I was guilty of this at one point)  

Cosigning on the fan.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL My hair was too long.. My fan would fall. So the genius in me would make a bun, pull some hair out into a fan, pump it up and THEN hit it with my mamas marcel iron on the outside... CRISPY!

Oooo one that I hate... A whole head full of finger prints. You know! The old ladies who want finger waves but their hair is too thin and you can see thru the finger waves to the scalp and the waves look like fingerprints? HATE IT!

And alopeciaed edges but still wearing gelled down slicked up ponytails.

Paper thin long hair... Looking like Smiegel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do people still wear French rolls? 

ANY style that requires brown gel.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Jun 17, 2008)

oohh oooh, and the little squigly s-shaped gelled down pieces of hair at the sideburns.


----------



## Mortons (Jun 17, 2008)

lol @ fingerprints instead of finger waves 

braids that should have been taken down months ago


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 17, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> *unseparated rollersets. Ain't nothing cute about that.*
> 
> I know there are some offenders on here.


 
I have to agree w/ the bolded.  And my aunts LOVES this style


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 17, 2008)

bangs curled under too much (this was me in 3rd grade, i burned all the pics)

or bangs that stick out like a visor. i have a friend who did this our entire first year of college. we teased her relentlessly. thank goodness she cut her hair short and learned how to work a flat iron.

oh wait, and cornrows that end at your crown...my cousin's ex-bf showed up at her baby shower with one of his cornrows stuck to the one below it with a *rubber band* cause his hair was so damn short. no no, booboo.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2008)

wigs with headbands 

that do it yourself blonde that comes out a fried yellowy orange color on afro textured hair.

hairstyles that look like architecture

wigs and or weaves that look like they've been polished with Armor All. If I can see my reflection in your hair, there's a problem.

tracks showing

large width locs that have been dyed brown look turdesque. It's the dye moreso than the hair type.


----------



## temfash (Jun 17, 2008)

Any type of comb over just savour the memories and move on LOL.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 17, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...


 
I dont like to laugh at people,BUT  i saw this yesterday, i was in the car. the woman walking by the car had a"ponytail" in with a pink scrunchie.

it looked like she had a patch of skin ripped out of her scalp! i was like  but my sister says no,its not ripped off skin, its a pink scrunchie and a attempted pony taillook:


----------



## Extremus (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate humps! 






side mullets 





I don't understand tree braids, why not get a sew-in?





styles like this:


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Not in order of disgust  :

The stiff, bone straight, shiny shiny weave... especially with dodgy bright highlights like scarlet red, blue or friggin' green .
The really high ponytail... like right on top the head.  Don't care if your hair is long or short .
The gelled down bangs thing where the hair is sort of gelled to the forehead and/or temples in swirly designs... anyone know what I'm on about .
The 3c, 4a, 4b hair with a bone straight phony pony on the end .
The phony pony that doesn't match the colour of the real hair .
Rough lookin' braids or cornrows that are way over due to be taken out .
A bob with a long piece of hair left at the back .
Mohawks .
Curly perms... sorry!
Big, dirty, flat, unkept dreadlocks .


----------



## Nola Darling (Jun 17, 2008)

JCoily said:


> *wigs with headbands *



I HATE this. It looks so triflin' to me because we all know that you are just trying to hide your hair line


----------



## Extremus (Jun 17, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> A bob with a long piece of hair left at the back .


----------



## chelleyrock (Jun 17, 2008)

Bright Orange weaves.  Especially at the tips.  It reminds me of the 80s cartoon Thundercats.





Thunder, Thunder, Thundercats hooooooooooooooo!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I just had to get this one up in here.  I hate men with the 'slick' look.







This is *Just NOT For Men* (or women for that matter  )


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 17, 2008)

Think of the "*Whoville*" folks on Dr. Seuss.   


Fabulousity said:


> does anyone have a pic of the "fan" style? I have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## chelleyrock (Jun 17, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> I'm so sorry, I just had to get this one up in here. I hate men with the 'slick' look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I saw his clip the other day.  This man thinks he looks sooo good with his hair like that.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 17, 2008)

chelleyrock said:


> Bright Orange weaves.  Especially at the tips.  It reminds me of the 80s cartoon Thundercats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i LOVE Thundercats though!


----------



## anon123 (Jun 17, 2008)

chelleyrock said:


> Bright Orange weaves.  Especially at the tips.  It reminds me of the 80s cartoon Thundercats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I thought Lionel was so hot when I was 6 years old.  My first, last, and only cartoon crush.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 17, 2008)

missfadu said:


> I HATE this. It looks so triflin' to me because we all know that you are just trying to hide your hair line


I can't always find a wig with a bang...


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

shocol said:


> I was going to ask if you lived in Baltimore. Then I scrolled up and saw you lived in Maryland. Sounds about right.


 
yup, you know it! 



Sar-I said:


> oohh oooh, and the little squigly s-shaped gelled down pieces of hair at the sideburns.


 
we used to call them sperm-a-sides 



beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Oooo one that I hate... A whole head full of finger prints. You know! The old ladies who want finger waves but their hair is too thin and you can see thru the finger waves to the scalp and the waves look like fingerprints? HATE IT!


 
FINGERPRINTS? STOP IT! BWAHAHAHAHA 



lilsparkle825 said:


> oh wait, and cornrows that end at your crown...my cousin's ex-bf showed up at her baby shower with one of his cornrows stuck to the one below it with a *rubber band* cause his hair was so damn short. no no, booboo.


 
I know exactly what you're talking about. Thats a HOT mess! 



vestaluv1 said:


> Not in order of disgust  :
> 
> A bob with a long piece of hair left at the back .


 
You mean a "tail"?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

I also hated when women was wearing the double french roll...it looked like a butt.

Oh and men that are bald everywhere else but around the sides and back...like a peninsula....time to start rocking a baldy sir.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> I also hated when women was wearing the double french roll..*.it looked like a butt.
> *
> Oh and men that are bald everywhere else but around the sides and back...*like a peninsula*....time to start rocking a baldy sir.



I'm sorry, I passed out there for a moment.  Back to the discussion.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 17, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> I hate humps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but I like them humps!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2008)

Humps can be cute but her's is greasy and looks like a boob....


E_Williams20 said:


> I hate humps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL...Powder...ROFL!!!1



TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'm guilty of that right now.
> I tried to put powder on a wig once to "dull the shine" and.... noooo


----------



## xxCami (Jun 17, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'm guilty of that right now.
> I tried to put powder on a wig once to "dull the shine" and.... noooo


 
eww.. my wigs are synthetic but they look real. 
you have to drag em on the carpet to get rid of that shiny look! lol 

check my avatar out


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 17, 2008)

*


daephae said:



			I also hated when women was wearing the double french roll...it looked like a butt.
		
Click to expand...

*


daephae said:


> Oh and men that are bald everywhere else but around the sides and back...like a peninsula....time to start rocking a baldy sir.


OH MY GOODNESSSSS!  
 I am glad not to see curly hair in the front and a French roll in the back anymore.  I attempted this in grammer school, and a boy told me it looked like 'a dead squirrel sitting on the top of my head."   Shooo, who cares!


----------



## xxCami (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate grown women with whack shirly temple curls or that have flat twists.. 
grrrrr


----------



## supagyrl0302 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok I'm from Buffalo where the stylist are kin to Detroit stylist so I have a personal problem with...

1. 27 pieces w multiple layers of colors.
2. 27 pieces that are holiday specific- u don't need hearts or 4 leaf clovers sprayed on your head.
3.Ony tails- U can't make a pony tail if u ONLY have this much (finger snap) hair!!!
4.The weave that looks like tight waves but gets all frizzy because its been in for 6 months with no care and the person hasn't washed their weave because they don't want the braids to get loose - yes a grown behind woman said this too me after I informed her that her skin might be breaking out because her hair was so dang gone freaking dirty! ( ya'll can tell I was tight) lol.
5. Nappy stripper ponytails (no offense to anyone that's just what the girl who had the style told me it was called- not the nappy part the stripper part lol)...U know the style when someone has 7 months of new growth and in order to get their hair into a high ponytail they slather that brown gel on in layers like its a relaxer and then wrap the super silky ponytail around it and swing it all in your face in the club because they are "getting it poppin" with their hoodrat crew because its someone's baby daddy's son's birthday.
6. The half wrap: when someone leaves the house w/o combing down their wrap all the way so the front is till fanned across their forhead. This is a NO NO NO NO.
7. Any 2 or more combined updo's that has added ornaments such as chop sticks..u have a 3 ring circus on your head why add to the ruckus?

Ok I am off my soapbox... my blood pressure is getting high let me go look at some healthy hair.


----------



## jamiss (Jun 17, 2008)

............


----------



## myco (Jun 17, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I don't like men with hair, but I used to be crazy about any dude with cornrows when I was in high school. Now if I see that junk, I'm like dude, we're not 15 no more.
> 
> And what is up with YOUNG dudes with receding hairlines? I'm only 21... I should not be silently gagging at all these Carl Winslow heads at university. Even worse if he's a little chubby  Srsly, just shave your head shiny bald. A "lining" on those two separated-by-a-forehead pieces of hair that actually reach the front of your head ain't fooling nobody.



All those receding hairlines  are due to traction alopecia from the cornrows.  I could always spot the 16 year old who was going to have a receding hairline at 21.  

But my peeves are:

Any man over 21 still rocking cornrows.

Any man over 19 wearing a "fro-hawk"

White men with shoulder length or longer hair. I can't stand all that constant flipping and combing it out of their face with their hands.  Get a buzz cut and call it day.

Anyone over the age of 13 wearing a single ponytail on the side of their head.

Grown women with multiple ponytails


----------



## Evazhair (Jun 17, 2008)

all of the above especially:

unmaintained natural hair/locs  complete with lint and crusted product/dandruff

phony ponytails sitting too high on the head an the hair hangs like a mop

I really don't like phony ponies at all. for reasons stated in thread.

obvious weaves especially with visible tracks

stiff hair


----------



## Coolata (Jun 17, 2008)

Dry, hard,flaky gelled hair
Limp lifeless greasy doobies
Pig tails ( I want a ponytail but I will settle by looking crazy)
Quick weaves that look like the person is wearing a hat
Coloring hair or wearing the a color that is not complimentary to the persons skintone
Dreadlocks or braids with lint
There are more but these definitely make my skin crawl!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

ajamieworld said:


> Like this!


 


YES! That's it!!!


----------



## Coolata (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> I hate to see little girls with a little bit 'o hair have 96736252727 barrettes in their hair and BIG ones at that!
> 
> I hate to see little girls with fake hair.
> 
> I hate to see little girls whose hair has been so severely neglected, it's peazy and all broken off.


 

I AGREE....


----------



## loveable37 (Jun 17, 2008)

When i see a (woman/girl )with 6 months of newgrowth gel back with a straight ponytail .

And a huge nappy ponytail sittin on the back of his/her head make me wanna grab it and comb it.

all braids/twists starting to look nappy like dreads erplexed

rollerset gone bad!!!!!(hot mess)ugh!!!!!

On the first day of school i take my son to register and i see young ladies come in with a small ponytail hair broke off badly it makes me wanna take her home and perm her hair for school i look at their moms they hair just as bad perms donr cost tha much (DANG!!!!)


----------



## sydney100 (Jun 17, 2008)

I cant stop laughing over here.  Yall know i used to rock the fan in high school.  :burning:  Hey, i had no hair and i swore that was cute.


----------



## Extremus (Jun 17, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Sorry but I like them humps!!!


 


prettyfaceANB said:


> Humps can be cute but her's is greasy and* looks like a boob*....


 
I know I'm in the minority with the "humps"


----------



## lurkersincejan (Jun 17, 2008)

I didnt read all the post but I hate to see the cornrows with extension hair that has the huge bulge in the front. I mean I know its fake but it doesnt have to look that fake, its like the braids are sitting on top of their head.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 17, 2008)

Finger coils.  
Especially if they look like this:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2008)

*OK...here we go...*

*dooky braids*

*dooky braids piled up in a bun on top of the head with metal balls pinned it (why would you even want something called dooky anything?)*

*Any style that includes using the first inch of hair  at your hairline and slicking it down on your face and calling it baby hair (what baby got hair like that?)*

*hard hair*

*any hair that tries to reach the sky*

*any hair style that includes lint*

*1a ponytail on a 4z head*

*any hairstyle that incorporates multicolor hair.*

*hi top fades*

*shags*

*sculpted hair with glittery paint sprayed it!!*

*braids that have beads from root to tip*

*children with adult hairstyles*

*comb overs*


----------



## Tootuff (Jun 17, 2008)

The unwrapped wrap.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope I can describe this...I saw this lady at the post office who had rows and rows and rows and rows of tracks glued in her head and each track was layered and her hairstyle was kinda tapered with that darn fan thing in the front. There wasn't any curls, it was just layers on top of layers straight jet black hair.  I couldn't stop looking at it


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Braids with beads at the end
Mjaor brown gel slick downs


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 17, 2008)

I had seen this pic before but never noticed the wire going down her neck.  Let me guess, that is the electrical wiring for whatever is in her head to make the blades spin?  erplexed


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 17, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> LOL My hair was too long.. My fan would fall. So the genius in me would make a bun, pull some hair out into a fan, pump it up and THEN hit it with my mamas marcel iron on the outside... CRISPY!
> 
> *Oooo one that I hate... A whole head full of finger prints. You know! The old ladies who want finger waves but their hair is too thin and you can see thru the finger waves to the scalp and the waves look like fingerprints? HATE IT!*
> 
> ...


 
You are soooo silly!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 17, 2008)

• colorful extensions
• chunky dyed streaks that are a stark contrast from the natural hair color
• Those tight weave/wigs that look like packed,glued shingled hair
• Hair that is a different (usually bright) color at the ends


HairStyles the Husband HATES:
Seriously he told me this last night
Behives
Ponytails & Buns


----------



## InnerSoul (Jun 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've seen The Fan too many times to remember  I've also done it pre LHCF days, thinking it made my hair look longer/thicker
> 
> I hate crochets
> 
> ...


 

 LOL! at the bolded


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> I hate to see little girls with a little bit 'o hair have 96736252727 barrettes in their hair and BIG ones at that!
> 
> And then their mom will put the barrette at the very end of their hair to make it look longer.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 17, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> The unwrapped wrap.


 
I used to go to school like this and unwrap it in class.


----------



## Serenity K (Jun 17, 2008)

> I didnt read all the post but I hate to see the cornrows with extension hair that has the huge bulge in the front. I mean I know its fake but it doesnt have to look that fake, its like the braids are sitting on top of their head.




Yes!! I HAAATE this look! It literally looks like the braids were just glued on top of their head.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 17, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I used to go to school like this and unwrap it in class.


 

Me too!! Everyone else was doing it.  It seems like a college fad.  Everyone goes to class with their hair wrapped up and take it down whenever.


----------



## infojunkie (Jun 17, 2008)

xxCami said:


> eww.. my wigs are synthetic but they look real.
> you have to drag em on the carpet to get rid of that shiny look! lol
> 
> check my avatar out


 
That's a wig??????!!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I used to go to school like this and unwrap it in class.


 


Krazynkute0188 said:


> Me too!! Everyone else was doing it. It seems like a college fad. Everyone goes to class with their hair wrapped up and take it down whenever.


 
No y'all...we're talking bout when people style it like that intentionally.  I will wear my hair wrapped up under a hat if it's raining or snowing outside or if I'm running an errand...(I think that's acceptable)...

But what about when girls were wearing doobies wrapped up with all the big bobby pins? I hated that look!


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 17, 2008)

So many hair crimes, so little time! 

Basically any style that looks like it could be in* Hair Wars *http://www.hairwarsustour.com gets a thumbs down from me.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Any style where there is more than one style on your head at once.
> 
> Fingerwaves leading into a french roll leading into a flip.
> Fingerwaves leading into a french roll
> ...


 
I use to rock the mushroom (more like a mini mushroom) like there was no tomorrow. My mom still has a family picture hanging in the living room with me wearing it. I cringe everytime I see it.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> unseparated rollersets. Ain't nothing cute about that.
> 
> *I know there are some offenders on here*.


 
That would be me


----------



## tthreat08 (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> *I hate to see little girls with a little bit 'o hair have 96736252727 barrettes in their hair and BIG ones at that*!
> 
> I hate to see little girls with fake hair.
> 
> I hate to see little girls whose hair has been so severely neglected, it's peazy and all broken off.



CANNOT STAND THIS!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2008)

shmmr said:


> People who wrap their hair and only take it down halfway.


 
We went to visit my godmother and almost fell out when we saw a huge elegant family picture hanging over the fireplace with my godmother sitting in the middle of the picture with her head wrapped (not combed out). My mom had told her about wrapping her hair, but my godmother didn't realize she needed to comb it out. This was over 10 years ago & I think she still has the picture.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> ditto !
> 
> cornrows are ok, but I'm not their biggest fan
> 
> ...


 
If the man is sexy enough  I will let the mohawk slide


----------



## belleama (Jun 17, 2008)

daephae said:


> But what about when girls were wearing doobies wrapped up with all the big bobby pins? I hated that look!


 
I thought that meant they just came from the dominican salon and didn't want to mess it up.


----------



## shunta (Jun 17, 2008)

Great thread, OP. I enjoyed reading everyone's response.


I hate the big, hard, frozen french rolls. And to think, this was my staple style ten years ago.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 17, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...


 

Girl, please tell me people aren't still rocking this


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 17, 2008)

shunta said:


> Great thread, OP. I enjoyed reading everyone's response.
> 
> 
> I hate the big, hard, frozen french rolls. And to think, this was my staple style ten years ago.


I used to wear them too. But thankfully, I've moved on from bulletproof hair!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 17, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I hate to see girls in braids that have been in for 12 years, with 4 inches of matted newgrowth that they attempted to tame with brown gel. Then the gel started flaking and you see all the flakes and dirt and dandruff


 
 yep


----------



## mango387 (Jun 17, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Exotic Colored Hair:
> 
> BLUE
> 
> ...



See, y'all tripping.  Ain't nothing wrong with purple hair.  It's close to black, my natural hair color.


----------



## Nola Darling (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate when chicks wear office rubber bands in their ponytails! I can just FEEL the breakage!!!


----------



## PatTodd (Jun 17, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...



Oh, you mean the dry-damaged-overrelaxed-bone-straight hair scraped/greased back into a ponytail secured with a fat tan office supply rubber band.  And all the broken off hair can't even fit into the rubberband.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

belleama said:


> I thought that meant they just came from the dominican salon and didn't want to mess it up.


 
When i was in college, girls wore their hair around like this all the time! Going to class, the mall, to eat, etc.


----------



## QT (Jun 17, 2008)

THE ALL IN 1 STYLE......PAGE 5,6 AND 10 OF THE HAIR BOOK....


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 17, 2008)

i hate when girls put the top half of their hair in a ponytail and the bottom in 2 french braids.. ugh..


----------



## cottoncoily (Jun 17, 2008)

Tinky said:


> I use to rock the mushroom (more like a mini mushroom) like there was no tomorrow. My mom still has a family picture hanging in the living room with me wearing it. I cringe everytime I see it.



What exactly is the mushroom? I remember some girls at my old high school would get a doobie wrap and not comb the curls out so it looked like a mushroom on top of their head. If this is it then I hate it too!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jun 17, 2008)

missfadu said:


> I hate when chicks wear office rubber bands in their ponytails! I can just FEEL the breakage!!!


 
 I hate this too! Makes me cringe ..


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 17, 2008)

xxCami said:


> eww.. my wigs are synthetic but they look real.
> you have to drag em on the carpet to get rid of that shiny look! lol
> 
> check my avatar out



are you joking about the "dragging on the carpet" comment? 

whenever i buy wigs or weave, i soak it in water and ACV for a few hours to get all those chems off.  it also works to take off that fake "wiggy" shine.  then wash with shampoo, rinse with water and let it airdry.  this worked so well with my last wig that people thought it was my real hair pressed out.


----------



## The Girl (Jun 17, 2008)

cocosweet said:


> So many hair crimes, so little time!
> 
> Basically any style that looks like it could be in* Hair Wars *http://www.hairwarsustour.com gets a thumbs down from me.



Ali used to lay my hair...in high school though


danigurl18 said:


> i hate when girls put the top half of their hair in a ponytail and the bottom in 2 french braids.. ugh..



Dang...guilty...on a lazy day.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 17, 2008)

Gelled down baby hair...with that SWIGGLE at the end like Niece Nash!



*WARNING!*


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jun 17, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm sure! Another one I thought of is men w/boomerang hair lines and braids or dreads. When the front is racing to meet the back, let em go. My BFF's aunt still has a jheri curl but when you ask her she gets mad and says in a voice that sounds eerily like Madea's, "IT AIN'T A CURL, IT'S SETTIN' LOTION!!!" We wait til she's out of earshot and whisper, "but why does it smell like jheri, Auntie?" Oh, and she got a gold toof.


This is so *HILARIOUS!!!*


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jun 17, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> LOL My hair was too long.. My fan would fall. So the genius in me would make a bun, pull some hair out into a fan, pump it up and THEN hit it with my mamas marcel iron on the outside... CRISPY!
> 
> Oooo one that I hate... A whole head full of finger prints. You know! The old ladies who want finger waves but their hair is too thin and you can see thru the finger waves to the scalp and the waves look like fingerprints? HATE IT!
> 
> ...


 

LOL! You are a mess!!


----------



## Hair Iam (Jun 17, 2008)

All Getofabulousness hair styles


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 17, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Gelled down baby hair...with that SWIGGLE at the end like Niece Nash!
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING!*


 
 What in da sam hell is going on HERE? Whose red carpet is she violatin'?


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate pony tails that stand straight out after a press, and ones that are placed high on the head with hair that comes down and sticks out like you been in a fight. A little Murray's goes a long way.


----------



## ManeVixen (Jun 17, 2008)

i HATE the *chicken head red hair*.. u know the ones that buy that cheap track with red on the ends wear it for 6months then wash it hang it in the bathroom to dry and wear it some more! chile stop!!
* 
tropical colored hair *(ie: orange,lime, purple,etc)

i 2nd *lil girls with fake hair*

*The crackhead gel down..*u know the junkies with the baby powder all the way up to their ears looking like they used a whole tub of brown gel and slicked it all down and on a good day they will make a swirly design around the hair line and have that baby hair pumping!!!   ..y?

hhmmmmmm.....


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, and No scarfs anjamims's and doo rags after 12pm. please thats unlease until lunch time.


----------



## MonPetite (Jun 17, 2008)

ANYTHING involving platinum blond hair next to jet black roots as a STYLE statement.


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Jun 17, 2008)

Any weave or extension style where the hair color is totally uncomplimentary to the wearer.

Microbraids in ANY color.  They are destroying far too many hairlines. 

Kinky twists that are really big in size like dookie braids were back in the day.


----------



## khrystyle (Jun 17, 2008)

msbrady101 said:


> I cant stand that too...forgot to mention it! Or how about when women don't even bother to unwrap their hair at all.


 

I saw a girl with her hair like this in Home Depot on Sunday.   I was thinking did she just roll up out of bed and come to work?


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate when people are bald on the sides but prefer to wear an updo or ponytail...whotf are you fooling???


----------



## Extremus (Jun 18, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> i hate when girls put the top half of their hair in a ponytail and the bottom in 2 french braids.. ugh..



guilty of this


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Any stiff, crunchy hairdos that your not supposed to sleep on.*
*Obviously Big fake hair.*


----------



## getmoore (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>



Urm. Would that third pic happen to be taken in Detroit?  I've read through this thread and I can assure everyone that all of the most hated hairstyles that were mentioned are seen regularly here. And yes the young girls still rock the "fan". At my son's middle school graduation 2 weeks ago about 80% of the young ladies had different variations of gelled up front weave in back and most of those styles were tall!!


----------



## reena (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate hair tied up in a scarf some girls and women keep that ish tied up for days on end like they saving the style for a special occassion.(they usually aren't)  And a couple years ago girls just stopped combing their hair. They just come outside with it all over their head like they just woke up. I dont get it. A girl came into the store I was working at in her pjs at 2pm with her hair everywhere and turned in an application. Soon as she left my boss tossed it in the trash


----------



## StarFish106 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please forgive me if I am about to offend

Grown *** men with: 

braids
cornrows
perms
s-curls (this is universal) that is dirty and I can smell them EW!
Women with:

pepe le pew colored hair (half is one color and underneath is another WTF is that about??)
Chunky highlights (dark brown hair with blonde chunks running through it)
your hair is not combed or washed in days and it is fuzzy and dirty but you insist on putting some curly ponytail on anyway. And let's not forget the clip on bangs that I can see your tracks for it.
little girls hair that doesn't look like it has seen a comb or brush in days and this is at 7:30 a.m. She could not have jacked her hair up that fast that early.
older women who's hair is more white but doesn't use the correct products so it is a dingy off color. Shimmering Lights, Silver fox is your friend!!! It will take that right off (after you stop frying it with the straightnening comb and curlers and burning it)
Multicolor hair. Rainbow bright is not looking for backup.
Any hair color that is not flattering *on you*. (seen blondes that worked for them but this is not the norm) Note to the redheads out there: Ronald McDonald called, he wants his wig back.
The fact that you have a silky straight weave in and your edges have more peas than Green Giant.
Clear women over 50 with hair so long it makes them look like Cousin It's mother. I do believe that after a certain age, some hair lengths are not that flattering to everyone. Most of the women here that have waist length it looks to have a style and movement. Sadly that is not what I see in the real world.
I think this is it for now..


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 18, 2008)

daephae said:


> Grown women with lil girl updo's...y'all know what I'm talking bout.
> 
> Greasy, stringy "wraps"
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate cornrows that have been ready to be removed for weeks... and aren't... it's pointless to me... and makes them look tacky.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 18, 2008)

i know this is LHCF but there are some heads of LONG hair i don't like that i've seen IRL... 

*what good is 4 feet of hair if 2 feet of it is a totally different color... it's all frizzy, fried, dull and full of splits.  but they walk around with their nose up in the air and flipping it around. 

*girls with long hair that is thin and straight.  aka a lot of the white girls with WL or longer (in my area).  these are the ones on makeover shows who i think SHOULD get cuts... their hair just sits there all flat and plain.  at least some layers for volume or something.  i dunno i guess i'm biased.


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Jun 18, 2008)

In her case her face AND hair compliment each other in a FUBAR looking way. 


LadyKaypnyc said:


>


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>


 
OH LAWD! I second your opinion on each and every one of these "styles".
What possesses people to go outta road like dis.


----------



## SaintLuxe (Jun 18, 2008)

*Does this count?? Somebody needs a little LHCF in her life...It looks like a BC gone bad(Pic courtesy of PerezHilton.com) *

*When B*tches Bald*


Filed under: Naomi Campbell




Yikes!
*Naomi Campbell* was snapped leaving London's Cipriani on Monday and revealed *a very unflattering receding hairline*.
What's a girl to do???
We suggest she call up *Matthew McConogay* and ask him what he had done.
Then do that!
[_Image via Focus Pictures/PacificCoastNews.com._] 

Permalink / 143 comments (RSS) / Forward this post  »​


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>



forget the atrocious wig, wtf is up with her eyes?


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>


 
This picture always scares the heck out of me... freaks me out man 
I could comment more but its probably best that I shut the h3ll up.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 18, 2008)

SaintLuxe said:


> *Does this count?? Somebody needs a little LHCF in her life...It looks like a BC gone bad(Pic courtesy of PerezHilton.com) *
> 
> *When B*tches Bald*
> 
> ...




now this is just sad.


----------



## me-T (Jun 18, 2008)

i HATE that cornrows-in-the-front/dreads-in-the-back look guys use to wear:  aj (original host)from 106 and park! i think busta rhymes did it too...got the "busta" part down...


----------



## cmw45 (Jun 18, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> I got one and it's an "over protective" style
> 
> 
> The 1 inch bun surrounded by 2 inches of scrunchies, often multicolored scrunchies. Always looked to me like they were wearing a lace-lined saucer on the back of their head!!!!!!


 
Yea...that's not cute.


----------



## cmw45 (Jun 18, 2008)

WHITE MEN with locs. 
WHITE MEN with a shaved head in the front and locs in the back.

Ugh, ugh, ugh! I can't stand this mess. I have NEVER EVER seen locs on a white guy and thought they looked good.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 18, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i know this is LHCF but there are some heads of LONG hair i don't like that i've seen IRL...
> 
> *what good is 4 feet of hair if 2 feet of it is a totally different color... it's all frizzy, fried, dull and full of splits.  but they walk around with their nose up in the air and flipping it around.
> 
> *girls with long hair that is thin and straight.  aka a lot of the white girls with WL or longer (in my area).  these are the ones on makeover shows who i think SHOULD get cuts... *their hair just sits there all flat and plain.  at least some layers for volume or something.*  i dunno i guess i'm biased.


I think most people here have GREAT long hair.  But, I do agree !  Hair that just sits there is not pretty.  As well as, short hair that looks like it hurts to touch it( Spiky hair and stuff)!


----------



## cmw45 (Jun 18, 2008)

Krazynkute0188 said:


> Me too!! Everyone else was doing it. *It seems like a college fad. Everyone goes to class with their hair wrapped up and take it down whenever.*


 
Umm...not when you go to a PWI (prodominately white institution)if you did, you would run the danger of someone feeling like your hair was show and tell. Humph.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 18, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> WHITE MEN with locs.
> WHITE MEN with a shaved head in the front and locs in the back.
> 
> Ugh, ugh, ugh! I can't stand this mess. I have NEVER EVER seen locs on a white guy and thought they looked good.













in his early years. i love love LOVE this man

1/2 white


----------



## tonia682 (Jun 18, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> men with braids.
> 
> men with cornrows.
> 
> ...


 



LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonia682 (Jun 18, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> -waves/tsunamis
> -*popcorn waves (when you gell you hair down and then pull up sections through the net)*
> -huge french rolls
> -techinicolor hair (I can understand a streak or 2...but dang!)
> ...


 

Does anyone still do the popcorn(we called it pineapple) waves anymore!?!??!?!?! If so, WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## tonia682 (Jun 18, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Lemme break out my 6th grade photos.
> 
> ETA: I was kidding. My mama didn't let me use Pump it Up in my hair like that.  Sort of like this, but more ghetto-fied. Imagine two inches of hair gelled up into a high ponytail with half-an-inch of "fan."


 

I teach and I saw a rash of middle school age girls wearing this "style"erplexed I was like wtf?!!? The hair never quite makes it into the ponytail so in the nape the hair is falling out. The "fan" is sparse and 1/2 inch in length and spritzed within an inch of its life. I never knew it had a name but it is a sad sight indeed!!!!


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 18, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I think most people here have GREAT long hair.  But, I do agree !  Hair that just sits there is not pretty.  As well as, short hair that looks like it hurts to touch it( Spiky hair and stuff)!



i haven't seen ANYONE on this site with long hair that looks bad.  i meant IRL, i've seen long-haired gals who have flat boring hair.


----------



## CandacyEliz (Jun 18, 2008)

Although this may not be a "hair" style- some people think otherwise:

night/sleep caps in public


I HATE IT!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 18, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i haven't seen ANYONE on this site with long hair that looks bad.  i meant IRL, i've seen long-haired gals who have flat boring hair.


Co signing with you!


----------



## me-T (Jun 18, 2008)

me-T said:


> i HATE that cornrows-in-the-front/dreads-in-the-back look guys use to wear: aj (original host)from 106 and park! i think busta rhymes did it too...got the "busta" part down...


 

found pics!

psst...can somebody pm me how to post big pics?


----------



## misschee (Jun 19, 2008)

chelleyrock said:


> Bright Orange weaves. Especially at the tips. It reminds me of the 80s cartoon Thundercats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*HEY HEY NOW...DONT BE TALKIN BAD ABOUT THUNDERCATS *


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 19, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Umm...not when you go to a PWI (prodominately white institution)if you did, you would run the danger of someone feeling like your hair was show and tell. Humph.


i know that is ac-you-rate. i pity the fool who shows up to bio with her scarf still on. yeah its an 8am class...no you dont get a pass for that one.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 19, 2008)

Tinky said:


> We went to visit my godmother and almost fell out when we saw a huge elegant family picture hanging over the fireplace with my godmother sitting in the middle of the picture with her head wrapped (not combed out). My mom had told her about wrapping her hair, but my godmother didn't realize she needed to comb it out. This was over 10 years ago & I think she still has the picture.


i remember when i wrapped my mom's hair for the first time...she woke me up the next morning in a panic cause part of it had fallen when she took off the scarf and she thought she had messed up the style.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 19, 2008)

ugh i got one, ya'll remember when folks, especially us black folks in the '80's would press n curl our hair, and then backcomb it! my mom used to do this allllllllll the time! i wish i had some old school pics with me cuz i show would post it!

press n curls
gelled down "baby hair"; sideburns
mullets 
mushrooms 
drippy juice curls, umm can we please have a funeral service for the danm curl! 

LadyKaypnyc i think there is a time and place for a style like #3 but i have never been a fan of bright multi colors unless its the right event then I'll just say that style is cute and keep it movin'!



> shalita05 Oh, and No scarfs anjamims's and doo rags after 12pm. please thats unlease until lunch time


 
they better be on their way to bss...that's the only time u'll catch me in a doo rag n pj's but if my scarf is cute, i'm sporting it danm it!


----------



## hairedity (Jun 19, 2008)

All aged males (babies, tweens & teens & grown men) with braids...


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 19, 2008)

I hate fros and puffs or any natural styles that exposed the ends to air.  I know how hard it is to detangle afterwards, even under the shower and the whole bottle of condish (at least for the thick 4a/4bs like me)


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 19, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Grown men still wearing jeri curls.


 


lmao my uncle


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 19, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Umm...not when you go to a PWI (prodominately white institution)if you did, you would run the danger of someone feeling like your hair was show and tell. Humph.


 

Sad thing is....I do go to a predominatly white instution haha....It's like 30% white 60% black 10% other lol.  I guess they think, hey they white girls come in here with dripping wet hair so we can come with our hair not done eitha!! loool

Anyway, I HATE when white girls come to slass in the winter time with DRIPPING WET hair.  Not moist hair...DRIPPING WET HAIR! I swear one day there hair is going to grow icicles


----------



## Bublin (Jun 19, 2008)

I hate cornrows on men full stop but this style seems to be favoured by the ghetto Jamaican men.

How can i describe it...........

Part down the middle, cornrows going to either side of the head and then sticking up ponytails.  Kind of like little girl short plaited pigtails.

It looks gay to me.

Ah - Elephant mans loves these styles.





This makes me nono: as well...turn little children away cus its big and scarey...........


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 23, 2008)

Bublin said:


>



Why am I craving a snowcone all of the sudden???


----------



## soulie (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm starting to hate my bun......  
and i don't like styles that look really unnatural.


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Nov 20, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL!!!!! i had to respond to this cuz that is hilarious!!!!
ok heres my contribution: i am not a fan of girls with a fade and they have the swooping bang.... and sometimes its pink or blonde or green..... uhh...NO!


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Nov 20, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...




I remember the fan.  So, many girls did the fan in my elementary school and I wanted to do it too because I thought it looked cute, but my hair was too long so it would just fall down. lol

I hate any hairstyle where the hair looks unhealthy and/or dirty


----------



## empressri (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate sisterlocs. I really do. I WOULD NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR get them, I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 20, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> LOL My hair was too long.. My fan would fall. So the genius in me would make a bun, pull some hair out into a fan, pump it up and THEN hit it with my mamas marcel iron on the outside... CRISPY!
> 
> Oooo one that I hate... A whole head full of finger prints. You know! The old ladies who want finger waves but their hair is too thin and you can see thru the finger waves to the scalp and the waves look like fingerprints? HATE IT!
> 
> ...



Okay, I was not going to post in this thread, but this had me DYING laughing

I can't talk about folks cause I am guilty of "the fan"   and....I'm probably guilty of a few more! 

ITA with most of what was posted already, but I must state my disdain for "quick weaves" & the receding hair line cornrows on men (and women).


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 20, 2008)

MichelleMyBelle said:


> I cant stand that too...forgot to mention it! Or how about when women don't even bother to unwrap their hair at all.


 
I do this some time  but only when I am not getting out of the car.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 20, 2008)

Black men wearing mohawks.


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate when chicks with relaxed hair have f*ed up ends and
their have has no bounce or fluff... it's just relaxed bone straight
and raped with a flat iron... it makes me cringe.


----------



## me-T (Nov 20, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I hate when chicks with relaxed hair have f*ed up ends and
> their have has no bounce or fluff... it's just relaxed bone straight
> and *raped with a flat iron*... it makes me cringe.


 

lol! raped??? that's exactly how it looks sometimes!


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Hairstyles that are short in the front and on the sides and long in the back.  Mullets or shags, yes I absolutely hate them.  I couldn't stand those styles in the 80's!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate a center part on most ppl.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 20, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I hate when chicks with relaxed hair have f*ed up ends and
> their have has no bounce or fluff... it's just relaxed bone straight
> and raped with a flat iron... it makes me cringe.



OMG...raped? 

This reminds me that I need to dust my ends!!! It's also why I love rollersets. My hair is relaxed bone straight and I need some bounce/ volume.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 20, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I hate a center part on most ppl.



Ok...is someone watching me through the computer?? I NEVER wear a center part, but I wore one today trying to do something different. I thought it was cute....now I am going to have to examine myself in the mirror really closely.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 20, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Ok...is someone watching me through the computer?? I NEVER wear a center part, but I wore one today trying to do something different. I thought it was cute....now I am going to have to examine myself in the mirror really closely.


 
LOL- I'm just sayin.....................


----------



## me-T (Nov 20, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I hate a center part on most ppl.


 
aww. i like doin em...sometimes...

*looks for a new avatar pic*


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 20, 2008)

Mullets.....on white and black people (yes, a short cut with length in the back is a mullet).


----------



## titan (Nov 21, 2008)

1.split ends all the way to the scalp.
2. hair ends that are see through.
3.ladies who try to dye their hair blond, but it comes out orange and they leave their  dark roots showing.
4. ladies who continuely dye the hair so much that their hair is now  nappy (I don't mean in an embrace you natural texture kind of way, I mean nasty nappy.)
5. men with who wear doo- rags all day. *WHY!?*
6. the young girls who wear those scarves on the hair all day, and go everywhere with them on.


----------



## titan (Nov 21, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>


 There was no need to post these pics


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Nov 21, 2008)

27 peices!!!!!!!
Ridges!!!
and. . . . .. Quick weave WITH MATTED CURLS!!!!! IN SYNTHETIC HAIR!!!!!

Im also tired of ponytail styles although some are cute


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 21, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I hate the fan...
> I hate it
> I hate it
> I hate it
> ...



Kind of similar, but I used to call it the dookie ball. When someone with no hair puts it in a pony and tucks the little nub under, making a little dookie ball. A real tiny one.


----------



## Aquamarine (Nov 21, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Finger coils.
> Especially if they look like this:





I actually like this look. It probably started off as comb or finger coils but she washed or picked them out to make a chunky fro. Then again I'm nappy and tend to favor the boho, wild looks ....as long as it's not dull and dirty  Some cool hoop earrings would look nice. 


I'm guilty of the *wig with headband* lol. I take the long, wavy 'half wig' or instant weave and brush it out to look more natural and bushy. Then I place it a little bit 'back' on my head so that a little bit of my hairline is exposed and tie on a band. I couldn't believe that a lot of guys were fooled by that! 

What I *DON'T* like are 

--those Chinese bob wigs with the headband already ATTACHED lol. I  had one of these back in the mid 90's and I have to admit that it was so easy to just 'put ya hair on' and go .......but here it is, over 10 years later and I STILL see ladies with this. 

--Men with cornrows. (R. Kelly? ew)

--Micro braids /kinky twists that are so tight, they make the hairline look like giant hair plugs when pulled back. The braider grabs every tiny strand of 'baby' hair.They also tear out your hairline over time erplexed. That's the ONLY thing I don't like about braids. My braids always looked better after the first week or so. 

--less than 3 inches of afro pulled back with a headband. That's not a puff....it's still a twa. Leave it alone, wash, fluff and go.... or just add a cute flower or clip for a new look. Of course I did this when I first went natural. Now I look back and think 'what was I trying to hold back??'  I only pull out the headbands when my hair is long enough to start looking like a larger fro and I want it to look a little more conservative (low puff).

--any kind of stiff, untouchable hair. No matter the texture, hair that's soft and conditioned is sexy.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 21, 2008)

daephae said:


> But what about when girls were wearing doobies wrapped up with all the big bobby pins? I hated that look!


 


belleama said:


> I thought that meant they just came from the dominican salon and didn't want to mess it up.



I agree belleama.

And for me when I used to come from the dominican salon if I'd try to wrap it at home I couldn't get it to stay wrapped because my hair would keep falling down because it was so straight. So that is why I'd always have the dominicans wrap it.


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 21, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Hairstyles with neon colors on people who CLASH with it...
> 
> IE: You're really dark with lime green weave or really light with superblue weave.
> 
> And any weaves that don't match the hair color.


 
Girl you know you wrong!!   I was thinking the same thing when I first read this thread!  I have to agree with you.  I can't stand to see girls or women with multi-colored fat dookie braids.  I once saw a girl with red, white and blue braids styled in a updo and it was even the 4th of July.  She looked crazy!  I especially can't stand seeing platinum blonde wigs or weaves on really dark complexions.  I'm dark skinned too but I know what colors to stay away from!


----------

